# How are we doing?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As always, we are interested in hearing your opinions about how DBSTalk is doing bringing you the latest information and discussion about satellite issues. These last few days have been quite busy. The admins and mods are doing a lot of work behind the scenes to help keep your browsing experience as enjoyable as possible. 

Besides the server issues we've been experiencing, are there any improvements you would suggest? 

If you notice in the Dish forums, we have been trying to close duplicate threads about the Viacom issues. Do you think we are handling this to your satisfaction?

What about our new programming calendar function which lists upcoming events and TV shows at the bottom of the main forum page? Do you use this feature?

How about the official news releases from SkyReport and other news sources? Should they have their own forum or should we continue to post them in their appropriate forums? Would you like to see more or less of them?

Comments are welcome and remember, we take them seriously. Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

-I would suggest that guest posting be turned off, that way the bandwidth can be used by registered posters who are actually trying to have a real discussion, not just troll 

-I understand that a million threads on one topic can get kinda crazy, but that master thread is so huge it's hard to keep up. I think there's some big sub-topics that can get a thread to alleviate the posts in the masta one...

-I like the new calendar, very cool to see upcoming premieres and TV happenings

-Like the Sky Report...


----------



## mica618 (Feb 29, 2004)

Im new to the forums here as ive only ben a member for a couple weeks but i have to say this site is great. I never really thought a place like this could interest me but i find myself coming back many times during the day and night as you can see. Now that im a reseller for both Directv and Dish i find this site very informative for my needs. Keep up the good work and if theres any way i can help then please let me know..Gary


----------



## SSW_Exposure (Jan 28, 2004)

Great Job with a all the hard work.

Although I thought many of threads having to do with 'recent events', may have been cut down in the prime of their life, and should have had the chance to live & die on their own.

Also, Ban all 'spelling police' posts :biggthump


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> As always, we are interested in hearing your opinions about how DBSTalk is doing bringing you the latest information and discussion about satellite issues. These last few days have been quite busy. The admins and mods are doing a lot of work behind the scenes to help keep your browsing experience as enjoyable as possible.
> 
> Besides the server issues we've been experiencing, are there any improvements you would suggest?
> 
> ...


Only thing I might do differently, Chris, is create a VIACOM DISPUTE topic for all the viacom threads, rather than stuffing them into the 20 page or what have you thread. Like there's a DISH DVR topic with several threads, I'd make a VIACOM one if it's not too hard.


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I think ya'all are doing a great job.

I love the new programming calendar. I look at it at least once a week, and I've found it very useful.

I agree with others on the big mondo viacom thread. It's so big that it's hard to tell if anything new is really being said in it. Like Capmeister suggested, maybe it's a good idea to open a new, separate forum when hot topics like this erupt. Then once the issue dies down, the topics in that forum can be moved to one of the main forums and shutdown.

I like how the SkyReport news posts have been posted. I think posting them in their own separate forum is a mistake. Another board I know does that, and I don't find myself visiting that section, ever. However, I almost always read the SkyReport news posts when posted in their appropriate forum.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> ...are there any improvements you would suggest?


Yes, I have a few. First, it may be time to seriously consider turning off the "allow guest posting" feature. Some post are legitimate, but lately it seems that the majority are trolls trying to stir things up.



> ...Viacom issues. Do you think we are handling this to your satisfaction?


I agree with combining the numerous Viacom threads, similar to what I wanted to accomplish with the unofficial "Official 811" thread a while back. If such a 'master' topic thread runs long, it's not necessarily a bad thing. What is the alternative -- resuming multiple threads and redundant posts again? As a workaround, how about "monthly" topic threads: March Viacom Thread", "April Viacom Thread"... All the HOT topics die down sooner or later, except for the 921 stuff, which, like the Dishplayer threads of a couple of years ago, seem to take on a life of their own.



> What about our new programming calendar function which lists upcoming events and TV shows at the bottom of the main forum page? Do you use this feature?


I think it's a great feature, but to be honest, I haven't been referring to it as much as I need to be - yet. Just a matter of getting into the habit (as a young horny priest once said).



> How about the official news releases from SkyReport and other news sources? Should they have their own forum or should we continue to post them in their appropriate forums? Would you like to see more or less of them?


Keep them as they are, Chris. I don't think a dedicated "SkyReport" Forum would inhance the site necessarily. I would rather rely on your continuing to post relevant SkyReports in the appropriate forum.

__________________



SSW_Exposure said:


> Also, Ban all 'spelling police' posts


Yes, I agree wholeheartedly. These self-appointed *noun-nannies*, *verb-vigilanties* and *grammar crossing-guards* have no place on a site where ignorance and stupidity are not only tolerated, but encouraged. I almost wrote "rain supream", but though better of it. I say let us all join with the spelling & grammar-challenged and allow ourselves to sink to the lowest common denominator of inter-personal communications, or lack thereof. Perhap we can take language all the way back to the stone age where a few unintelligible grunts sufficed.

My favorite new slang term was "you outta here" which I initially took to mean "you're out of here". But, in the context of the sentence containing the phrase, it just didn't make sense. Using my considerable deciphering skills, I eventually figured out that the poster must have meant to say "you ought to hear", which I then took upon myself to thoughtfully mention in a follow-up reply, which was promply rejected. The writer even attempted to justify his misleading phrase as "slang". As a professional writer, I know, and occasionally use slang, but that wasn't even on the slang radar. Maybe stupid people should just invent their own language.

Anyway, it doesn't matter. The ignorant, if willing, can be educated, but the stupid, short of electric-shock therapy, will always be stupid, regardless. I have come to the conclusion that stupidity should be painful. It was back in the stone age days.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

> turning off the "allow guest posting" feature





> turning off the "allow guest posting" feature





> turning off the "allow guest posting" feature


Maybe turning off the "allow guest posting" feature?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In response to comments here and in the gold forum, guests are no longer allowed to start threads, at least for now. They can still, however, reply to threads. The idea is to wait until things settle down between Dish and Viacom and then decide where to go from there. Also, the staff here currently doesn't have time to moderate the amount of new guest posts. Normally its not a problem but this week has been very busy. 

We will also be less heavy handed on closing the Viacom threads. We won't let it get out of hand like before but when important information gets released, a new thread is the best way to disseminate the information quickly.

Opening a "Dish/Viacom" forum was considered but this may all be over very soon so we feel at this time it's not needed. Of course that could change if it drags on for more than a week.

Thanks for all your feedback and please continue to voice any other concerns you may have in this thread.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

Is there anything that can be done to better monitor some of the posts that have been showing up lately?
It is really getting to the point that folks can't ask for help anymore in the Dish General forum with a few folks popping in to post very derogatory messages. Nothing like posting asking for help/advise and being called a cheap F*** or theiving Bas****.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

psycaz said:


> Is there anything that can be done to better monitor some of the posts that have been showing up lately?
> It is really getting to the point that folks can't ask for help anymore in the Dish General forum with a few folks popping in to post very derogatory messages. Nothing like posting asking for help/advise and being called a cheap F*** or theiving Bas****.


Can you show me an example? Hundreds of messages are posted every day and sometimes we don't see all of them. Thanks for the help.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

Would you prefer I point them out via pm or in this thread. 

Not sure if you want to possibly turn this thread into a flame war about what is or isn't appropriate.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

psycaz said:


> Would you prefer I point them out via pm or in this thread.


That would be fine. E-mail them to me: [email protected]


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can also click on the report post icon, and that will send us an email directing us to the post in question.


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

Done on both.
Thanks.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> As always, we are interested in hearing your opinions about how DBSTalk is doing bringing you the latest information and discussion about satellite issues. These last few days have been quite busy. The admins and mods are doing a lot of work behind the scenes to help keep your browsing experience as enjoyable as possible.
> 
> Besides the server issues we've been experiencing, are there any improvements you would suggest?
> 
> ...


Is there anyway possible we can reduce the amount of quoting that goes on around here?!? 

You're doin' great, no complaints.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cutting down on the guests trolling would be great (anyway you can block IP addresses of those who habitually create aliases to create the same repetitive arguments over and over again from 10 separate handles?)


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Without DBSTalk life would be like a broken pencil.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Pointless ! :lol:


----------

